# Android Tablet mit Kamera, UMTS und kapazitivem Display - Kaufberatung



## whinnot (2. März 2011)

Hallo,
Gibt es eventuell eine Website wo man die Kriterien für sein Tablets einstellen kann und anschließend eine Liste entsprechender Tablets angezeigt bekommt?
Ansonsten freut mich auch jede persönliche Empfehlung! 
Neben einem guten Touchscreen, sollte das Display auch  gut funktionieren, auch draußen, in der Sonne.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungen!


----------



## TAZ (3. März 2011)

Naja so viele Tablets mit Android (von dem China-Müll mal abgesehen) gibt es ja noch nicht die deine Ewartungen erfüllen.

Geht ja langsam erst los mit Motorola Xoom und HTC Flyer.

Dagegen gibt es ja schon ein paar "ältere Modelle" die aber leider kein UMTS/Kamera haben.
Toshiba Folio 100, Point of View Mobii...
Oder halt die "Günstigen", also Archos 7/10 internet Tablet oder Creative Ziio.


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

Schau mal hier: Notebooks & Tablets/Tablets | Geizhals.at Deutschland

oder den Klassenprimus als günstiges Generalüberholtes.

Generalüberholtes iPad, 64*GB Wi-Fi + 3G - Apple Store (Deutschland)

Ich selbst würde auf das Galaxy Tab 2 warten / Cebit Ende abwarten.


----------



## whinnot (3. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! 

Dummerweise habe ich mich mittlerweile etwas in das Ipad 2 verknallt!  Meint Ihr das es für weniger Geld ein Hardwaremäßig genauso ausgereiftes Produkt geben wird? Dann würde ich darauf zusammen mit Android 3 warten, aber gerade auch dieses Schutzlayer ist bestimmt patenrechtlich so geschützt, das es niemand sonst anbieten kann, oder?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (3. März 2011)

Ich würde das iPad 2 nehmen, obwohl ich schon lange kein Apple-Fan mehr bin. Es ist ein ausgereiftes und hochwertiges Produkt zum absoluten Kampfpreis (die Konkurrenz ist durchweg teurer). Es hat aber die üblichen Einschränkungen, wie kein vollwertiges USB. Ein richtiges No-Go ist sowas aber (für mich zumindest) nicht.


----------



## fuddles (3. März 2011)

Kampfpreis? Du machst Witze oder?


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (3. März 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Kampfpreis? Du machst Witze oder?


 
Welches hochwertige Android Tablet ist denn günstiger? Ich hatte hier schon einen Handelsblatt-Artikel über die Preisstrategie von Apple gepostet. Bei allen Produkten hat Apple eine hohe Gewinnmarge - nur beim iPad nicht, da geht es mehr um den Volumenverkauf. Nicht umsonst sind alle anderen Marken-Tablets (Samsung, LG, Motorola etc) teurer. Man muss den Preis in Relation zur Konkurrenz sehen, da muss ich auch kein allesberechnender und dauerprüfender Börsenguru sein.


----------



## whinnot (3. März 2011)

Naja, das kann das Internet aber nicht so bestätigen: http://www.macerkopf.de/ipad/news/a...o-gerat-zwischen-208-50-und-446-us-00831.html 
Wäre ja schön, wenn sie es so machen würde wie du sagst!


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (3. März 2011)

Dem ist aber so, dann setze den ->Endverkaufspreis<- des iPads in Relation zu einem der kommenden (konkurrierenden) Marken-Android-Tablets. Billiger als das iPad geht es nicht, außer mit Noname-China-Schrott.
*EDIT:* http://derstandard.at/1297818432667/Warum-niemand-gegen-das-iPad-ankommt Mehr braucht man nicht dazu sagen. Einen Artikel, der für sich steht und keinen Bezug zur von mir angesprochenen Konkurrenz hat - der macht keinen Sinn in diesem Fall.


----------



## whinnot (3. März 2011)

Wir sprachen wohl etwas aneinander vorbei.
Ja, es gibt auch meiner Meinung nach kein Tablet in der Qualität zu einem mit dem Ipad vergleichbaren Preis. 
Aber das liegt an der Herstellern, die zu viel Gewinn machen wollen. Ich hoffe ja noch darauf das die freie Marktwirtschaft noch gut genug funktioniert um Konkurrenten enstehen zu lassen die gleiche Qualität wie beim Ipad für weniger Geld anbieten, eben weil sie geringere Gewinnmargen akzeptieren.


----------



## STSLeon (4. März 2011)

Würde eigentlich auch zum Ipad 2 raten. Vorallem die Apps sind meist besser als die für Android. Was man sich noch ansehen sollte ist das HTC Flyer. HTC liefert nämlich einen Eingabestift mit, somit sind Notizen oder Grafiken möglich und damit gewinnt das Gerät meiner Meinung nach an Funktionsumfang.


----------



## fuddles (4. März 2011)

Moment mal, rieche ich hier Apple Verblendung?

Es wurde jetzt ganz klar vergessen was die Geräte wirklich leisten können. Das läßt man bei Apple Produkten ja gerne unter den Tisch fallen.

Beim Ipad sind das ja "*nur*" fehlende Speichererweiterbarkeit, fehlendes Flash, fehlende USB Unterstützung, iTunes Pflicht, keine MP3 Unterstützung, *edit*,kein Bluetooth 3.0, nur 1 Jahr Herstellergarantie statt der üblichen 2 Jahre.....

Aber klar, is ja EiPad und weils paar € weniger kostet als ein paar andere sehr hochwertige Geräte.
Wie gesagt ich würde dem TE raten auf das Galaxy Tab 2 zu warten mit dem man übrigens auch *per Headset telefonieren kann* !


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. März 2011)

Wir haben doch in Deutschland eine 2 Jahre Gewährleistungspflicht und Garantie war doch nur freiwillig vom Hersteller oder seh ich das falsch?

Sprich wenn ich mir im Blödmarkt son Gerät kaufe und nach 1,5 Jahren geht irgendwas kaputt isr der Händler verpflichtet es kostenlos zu reparieren.


----------



## fuddles (4. März 2011)

> nach 1,5 Jahren geht irgendwas kaputt isr der Händler verpflichtet es kostenlos zu reparieren.


Nö. So ist das ganz und gar nicht.
Garantie ist nicht Gewährleistung und das macht defakto einen großen Unterschied. 
Aber wen das Thema interessiert muss dazu googeln.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (4. März 2011)

Ich war eben bei der Post und stand vor einem Stapel brandneuer Android-Tablets für 130 Euro (für Postbank-Kunden sogar nur 100 Euro). Ich wollte fast schon gleich eins mitnehmen. Hatte mich dann aber entschlossen mal lieber mit dem Smartphone zu recherchieren und hab es lieber erstmal gelassen. Das Teil hat eine VIA 8505 CPU mit 300Mhz und eine relativ geringe Display-Auflösung, es handelt sich um dieses Teil: Faktor zwei Computer + Systeme GmbH in Duisburg Schon erstaunlich, nur hat das Teil einige gravierende Mankos... druckempfindlicher Touchscreen, die CPU und die Auflösung...??? Ist es wenigstens die "paar" Euros wert oder einfach nur China-Trash, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## fuddles (4. März 2011)

Der CPU sagt schon alles. Damit wird man keine Freude haben. 
Android ist da zwar drin aber eine Market Place Anbindung haben die Teile nie.
Die Apps startet der im Video nämlich von der Speicherkarte, also obacht !

Bloß nicht kaufen. Da ist selbst das 1&1 Android Tab besser.

Der Typ im Video geht auch sehr elegant mit dem Stift um^^


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (6. März 2011)

Danke für deine Meinung, fuddles. Du hast Recht, das Teil ist keine vernünftige Lösung. Im August soll von der Firma etwas sinnvolles (für 199€!!!) kommen, sowas kann man dann vielleicht auch empfehlen und kaufen: FX2 xPAD 7: Billig-Tablet für 99,95 Euro bei der Postbank | Tablet Guys

Mal abwarten. Die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und die große Auswahl kommt erst noch. Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt empfehle ich das iPad.


----------

